
This is just part of my code. Can someone help? - ortegafamilyen
I need it to post into the database but its not working. everything else is working fine escept for that.<p>&quot;&lt;select style=&#x27;width:58%&#x27; id= &#x27;selections&#x27; name=&#x27;selections[]&#x27; class=&#x27;selections&#x27; multiple=&#x27;multiple&#x27;&gt;&lt;&#x2F;select&gt;
						&lt;input id=&#x27;clearselections&#x27; type=&#x27;button&#x27; value=&#x27;Clear All Selections&#x27; onclick=	&#x27;clearvalues()&#x27;&gt;<p><pre><code>						&lt;?php
						$mysqli = new mysqli(&#x27;localhost&#x27;, &#x27;USERNAME&#x27;, &#x27;PASSWORD&#x27;, &#x27;DATA_BASE&#x27;);
						$stmt = $mysqli-&gt;prepare( &#x27;INSERT INTO Entries (wp_usermeta) VALUES (&#x27;wp_usermeta&#x27;.&#x27;meta_key&#x27;);
						$stmt-&gt;bind_param( &#x27;s&#x27;, $POST[&#x27;selections&#x27;]);
						$stmt-&gt;execute();
						$mysqli-&gt;close();
						?&gt;
						
						&lt;script type=&#x27;text&#x2F;javascript&#x27;&gt;
						function clearvalues() {
							$(&#x27;select#selections option&#x27;).remove();
						}
						&lt;&#x2F;script&gt;
						
						&lt;script src=&#x27;&#x2F;public_html&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;plugins&#x2F;pmpro-customizations&#x2F;bower_components&#x2F;jquery&#x2F;dist&#x2F;jquery.min.js&#x27;&gt;&lt;&#x2F;script&gt;
						&lt;script src=&#x27;&#x2F;public_html&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;plugins&#x2F;pmpro-customizations&#x2F;bower_components&#x2F;select2&#x2F;dist&#x2F;js&#x2F;select2.min.js&#x27;&gt;&lt;&#x2F;script&gt;
						
						&lt;script type=&#x27;text&#x2F;javascript&#x27;&gt;
							$(document).ready(function() {
								$(&#x27;#selections&#x27;).select2();}
						&lt;&#x2F;script&gt;&quot;</code></pre>
======
Leustad
There is a great place for this type of question:
[http://www.stackoverflow.com](http://www.stackoverflow.com)

Have fun and if you are new at Stackoverflow, read how to ask question before
asking, or you will be grilled... Just saying.

------
ortegafamilyen
any other suggestions? just came from stackoverflow.com

~~~
Leustad
How long ago did u post it there? You should give it some time. Do you have
the link?

